# Oil & Water



## jl1975 (Nov 24, 2016)

I decided to try getting some shots of oil & water with my 105 macro lens.  I put the water in a glass pan and put a piece of colorful fabric below to add color (for the pink one).  for the blue and green, I added food coloring to the water.  What do you think?  Any c & c?

1.




2.



3.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 24, 2016)

Really nice!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 24, 2016)

Pretty cool


----------



## Derrel (Nov 24, 2016)

These are pretty good oil and water shots. Kind of a fun thing to do. I think I might try to get my son involved in shooting some of these.


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 25, 2016)

Wow these are really neat,talk about thinking outside the box.Well done.


----------



## acparsons (Nov 25, 2016)

Love it. I'll try it soon.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 25, 2016)

Can't pick a favorite, there all good!


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 25, 2016)

oooooooooo ... love the last.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 25, 2016)

Man, I feel like I would be stealing Cezanne's technique if I tried these. So unique. Holy crap, they look so much better on the monitor than the cell phone.... geez


----------



## jl1975 (Nov 25, 2016)

Thank you all for the kind words.  I think this is what I like best about photography.  You can take a photo of something normal and mundane and end up with something that looks interesting.  Of course, while doing this I looked a little strange to my family as I sat on the kitchen floor with my camera, tripod, and pan of water/oil.


----------



## crimbfighter (Dec 6, 2016)

Wonderful images! I've found that usually the more rediculous you look capturing the images, the better they turn out. Largely because not everyone is willing to look foolish in front of others, so you're able to capture unique images others are unwilling to!


----------

